# UN tells govts how to fight terrorism



## Polar Bear (Feb 17, 2007)

*Oh Lord, the UN has put there finger in the pie...*

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\02\18\story_18-2-2007_pg7_8
*UN tells govts how to fight terrorism*
NEW YORK: The United Nations has published the first handbook advising governments in various aspects of the fight against terrorism, ranging from preventing the theft of nuclear materials to protecting human rights during anti-terrorism campaigns, Times of India reported on Saturday. 

The first edition of the “Counter-Terrorism Online Handbook”, was expected to be updated regularly, and was published only in electronic form at www.un.org/terrorism/CThandbook. The material was mandated by the UN General Assembly, which last year adopted wide-ranging measures to fight terrorist activities around the world. The 192-nation assembly has adopted several conventions against terrorism, focusing on areas that would deprive terrorists or would-be terrorists of the financial and technological resources to carry out their activities. 

“We stand ready to work with you (governments),” UN Secretary General Ban Ki-moon said on Friday. “To support our joint efforts, a task force has created a Counter-Terrorism Online Handbook. Its purpose is to give member states, regional organisations and UN country teams a single, easily accessible tool for information on activities and resources,” he said. 

The handbook is described as a tool to better assist governments to utilise resources to “enhance their own efforts at countering terrorism within the framework of the (anti-terror) global strategy”. The handbook will focus on ways to prevent financing of terrorism; promote education, tolerance and dialogue; and protect nuclear, biological, chemical or radiological materials. It also discusses ways to assist victims of terrorist attacks, prevent travel by terrorists, provide training to law enforcement entities, assist with drafting of anti-terrorism legislation, defend human rights and protect key infrastructure. 

The handbook was drawn up by a 24-member counter-terrorism implementation task force, consisting of various UN departments and agencies. The task force received assistance from the International Criminal Police Organisation (Interpol). agencies


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2007)

wow..the UN has been so effective in so many aspects..that I cant wait to set aside some time to read this document from A to Z.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 17, 2007)

This belongs in the Comedy forum...


----------

